# DreamChii Clothing (4th dress)



## pigeonsheep

i dont have a name for this one yet...hehe~ but here it is









hmm?








the back is adorable









being a model is hardwork mom~~


----------



## KD DEESE

I want one for Jess!!! Please let me know how much they are.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Wow! The dress is adorable on her.


----------



## pigeonsheep

thanks guys!

KD ill need her measurements and whether ur in the u.s first. please PM me


----------



## Pookypeds

Awwww! That is cute! Of course, I absolutely love the chi material!:love1:


----------



## pigeonsheep

Pookypeds said:


> Awwww! That is cute! Of course, I absolutely love the chi material!:love1:


thanks pooky!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

That's beautiful!


----------



## LaceyGirl

That last photo is just too precious. I think this dress is my favorite!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Buildthemskywards said:


> That's beautiful!


thanks!



LaceyGirl said:


> That last photo is just too precious. I think this dress is my favorite!


hehehe! shes a great model! LOL :lol: mine too! still more to come


----------



## LittleLuxie

Did you make that???? holy smokes that is so adorable!!


----------



## bellas little angels

This is my favorite dress! The model is pretty cute too


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittleLuxie said:


> Did you make that???? holy smokes that is so adorable!!


lol luxie! well my partner made it  i helped with velcro, go me! LMAO



bellas little angels said:


> This is my favorite dress! The model is pretty cute too


thankie becky! hehehehe well the model came from such a great breeder! :coolwink:


----------



## bellas little angels

Awe thanks


----------



## flippedstars

Tinii Tulle Dress haha. Very cute.


----------



## missydawn

Did you make this!! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## SugarChi

Wo wo wo u make these dresses?! Omg I want that dress its gorge I love it! How much to get one and send one to the uk?? X


----------



## pigeonsheep

lmao kristi sure is tiny! hehehe not sure if its tulli

missy i have a new partner in DreamChii now so she helps me on the dresses hehe but i did give her the materials and she puts together some cute outfits

sugarchi let me know the measurements neck, chest, length and ill get u a price. thank u for taking interesting hehehe  also addy so i can give u an estimate on shipping. :albino:


----------



## Lindsayj

How gorgeous! I want to know how much one would be as well! Chloe's measurements are 7 inch neck, 11.5 inch chest, and 10 inch length. She typically wears an x small. Thanks! You can send me a PM.


----------



## CHITheresa

Awe that is so darn cute. Amberleah lou lou would look adorable in it.


----------



## pigeonsheep

pm sent :albino:

theresa she sure would hehe 

thanks guys!


----------



## charchi

Hi, this is gorgous , do you post to Australia?


----------



## pigeonsheep

ozziegirl said:


> Hi, this is gorgous , do you post to Australia?


thanks ozziegirl and yes i do international  will need ur addy to get postage estimate and size of ur pup


----------



## lynx8456

Another beautiful piece of work Nikki...KC makes a wonderful model!


----------



## pigeonsheep

thank u laura! i bet ginger would too


----------



## gemleigh

aaww its so cute.


----------



## pigeonsheep

gemleigh said:


> aaww its so cute.


thanks gem :toothy9:


----------



## NachoPup

Wow, that's super cute.. great job!


----------



## krbshappy71

I melted!!! That's an adorable dress and model! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pigeonsheep

NachoPup said:


> Wow, that's super cute.. great job!


thanks nacho!



krbshappy71 said:


> I melted!!! That's an adorable dress and model!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


thankie krbshappy71  lol dont melt too much we want u here! :lol:


----------



## BellaPeony2013

Your so talented, I love this

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

BellaPeony2013 said:


> Your so talented, I love this
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!  really appreciate the comment . I also make other various things if u see on the Chihuahua crafts section here or even on my fb link


----------



## AussieLass

Oh my gawd Pidge, that whole combo (the dog & dress) is just divine. Your talent is endless.

Oh, here's a hint when shipping o/seas from USA that would suit you perfectly - USPS sell 2 sizes of cardboard envelopes, one's 12"x10" and the other about 6"x5" (can remember) and they're only about $7 & $12 respectively, the large one can take up to 4lb. Jees, you could even post KC over to me 

Also, if you hit the gross grain ribbon super quickly with a lighter, it'll stop fraying


----------



## pigeonsheep

AussieLass said:


> Oh my gawd Pidge, that whole combo (the dog & dress) is just divine. Your talent is endless.
> 
> Oh, here's a hint when shipping o/seas from USA that would suit you perfectly - USPS sell 2 sizes of cardboard envelopes, one's 12"x10" and the other about 6"x5" (can remember) and they're only about $7 & $12 respectively, the large one can take up to 4lb. Jees, you could even post KC over to me
> 
> Also, if you hit the gross grain ribbon super quickly with a lighter, it'll stop fraying


Thanks Aussie lady! I actually use a poly bag for mailing  its lighter and cheaper for the buyer as well. The fraying tip I knew of that one by thank you, I use a special glue type bottle for it when I don't wanna burn my house down  ot works great! Same effect and clear so there's,no chance of burning it. They're always out of it at the craft store I go to

Poor KC hahahaha she would be flattened by the big heavy boxes in the plane


----------



## Bobbi

can't wait for Bobbi to get one of these you make them so cute!


----------



## intent2smile

Oh Pidge how did I miss this? That is the most beautiful doggy dress I think I have ever seen and the model is gorgeous too!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Bobbi said:


> can't wait for Bobbi to get one of these you make them so cute!


I can't wait to get the cupcake fabric!  just 2 more days till I head out to the fabric store and go on my quest lol



intent2smile said:


> Oh Pidge how did I miss this? That is the most beautiful doggy dress I think I have ever seen and the model is gorgeous too!


Thankie intent!  its ok a lot of people miss this section lol! I do think this is my fav


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Omg. I wonder if Rolo and Buttons would like to pretend to be girls for a bit? I really want one of those, they are absolutely gorgeous! I don't even know anyone with a female chi or I would buy them one! You are very clever


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Omg. I wonder if Rolo and Buttons would like to pretend to be girls for a bit? I really want one of those, they are absolutely gorgeous! I don't even know anyone with a female chi or I would buy them one! You are very clever
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank u! LOL!!! some people do dress their guy dogs as girls rofl! i can also make a vest harness as well  im actually thinking of making one tonight in KC's size for a prototype...either a vest or a hoodie (still deciding) lol!


----------



## kellyb

Adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Thank u Kelly! Hope ur enjoying everything


----------

